# Verzaubercontainer ragt über den footer hinaus (FF)



## c25xe (19. März 2008)

Da die Auswahl bei den Verzauberungen nicht ín der länge beschränkt ist (bzw bei zu vielen nicht auf mehreren seiten verteilt wird) passiert es teileweise das der divcontainer (der gesamte #pagecontainer) über den Footer hinausragt und teilweise davon verdeckt wird. (FF 2.0.0)


edit.

hab grad nochmal getestet.

liegt am fehlenden clear vom float.

ein clear: both; im #pagecontainer müsste reichen ... oder eben einer der hundert anderen clearfix methoden

http://www.positioniseverything.net/easyclearing.html


----------

